# Ναυτιλιακά Θέματα - Shipping Subjects > Άλλα θέματα της Ναυτιλίας >  μερικά link για το επάγγελμα στον παγκόσμιο ιστό

## Eleni

μια ιδέα για το πως τα λένε για το επάγγελμα σε διάφορες χώρες

http://www.learndirect-advice.co.uk/...es/profile485/

http://careers.lancs.ac.uk/profiles/...vy_officer.pdf

http://www.competitionmaster.com/pag...hant_navy.html

http://www.prospects.ac.uk/cms/ShowP...no=78&pageno=1

http://www.webindia123.com/career/op...hant/intro.htm

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Merchant_Navy

http://careerage.com/resources/caree...avy/navy.shtml

http://www.kiwicareers.govt.nz/defau...103&id1=J34451

----------

